# L/R Transporter setup



## sclaggett (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello,

I have a need to export data from LR and came across this LR transporter plugin to try.  As the documentation is sparse I was looking for some insights.

1.  I chose two files in LR (neither image is marked for LRT just selected.)

2.  I set up the export tabs as shown in images 1 and 2

3.  The output for the summary file (image 3) exports but when I pull it into Libre it is all in one line.  I was expected a header row and then row by row data underneath.  Clearly I am not setting this up correctly.

4.  I am not getting any individual files out (images or sidecars) Just getting an error.

I have over 1000 files to export and move into another system.  So I need to evaluate if this will do it and then buy the plugin.  If someone can provide some help here I promise to payback to the community with a video of getting started with LRT on Youtube.  I will include any tips and tricks anyone wants to provide as well in this thread.  My focus is export at this time.

Unfortunately the plugin owner is on holiday.

Thank you in advance for you assistance.

Cheers Stuart


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 7, 2013)

At the risk of sounding like not answering your question, you might want to look at my ListView plugin, Stuart.

John


----------



## sclaggett (Aug 7, 2013)

John,

First, thanks for the reply.  Look impressive and fairly intuitive once I understood what the Full Monty meant  (nice).  I will test a bit more but looks like what I need.

One question, can I create a custom preset.  ie the only thing that gets all the fields I want is the full monty but that is more than I need.  If not I will just script around it.

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 7, 2013)

sclaggett said:


> 3.  The output for the summary file (image 3) exports but when I pull it into Libre it is all in one line.  I was expected a header row and then row by row data underneath.  Clearly I am not setting this up correctly.



That bit I have done - hit return at the end of the tokens so you get line breaks.


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 8, 2013)

"One question, can I create a custom preset.  ie the only thing that gets  all the fields I want is the full monty but that is more than I need.   If not I will just script around it."

Inside the plugin is a presets folder, each file representing one preset and containing up to 10 comma-separated fields. The limit of 10 is only because of the plugin's UI (for now - I will upgrade this) and you can hack your own preset with more fields, though quite a few users prefer to export the Full Monty and then manipulate the output in Excel or whatever.

John


----------



## sclaggett (Aug 10, 2013)

John,

I am just using the full monty and will use SQL queries to get everything else I need.  Looks like your plugin will work for my export needs.

Victoria,

Thanks for the tip on transporter.  I may look at that if I need to do some importing for but looks like I found what I need.

Thanks 
Stuart


----------

